# Complete beginner at hunting



## missalv (4 November 2016)

I've always wanted to have a go at hunting. There's a few things preventing me from having a go and they are
1. I'm going alone (none of my horsey mates are interested in going). Would I be able to tag along with someone or does that spoil their days hunting?
2. Horse not suitable. Can I hire a horse and does anyone know roughly how much it would cost? Also are these horses plod alongs or highly strung??
3. How fit a rider do u have to be?
4. How much jumping is involved? I don't mind having a go but I'm not that brave.
5. I've heard autumn hunting is the best time for having ago but due to work commitments I've missed this. Should I wait until autumn next year?
I guess I'm probably thinking too much into this!
Thanks )


----------



## be positive (4 November 2016)

Why don't you contact your local hunt and arrange to follow on foot a few times this season, it will give you an idea of what goes on, how much jumping they do as all hunts are different, you may meet up with some new friends and be better prepared to join in next autumn.

Most of your questions cannot be answered specifically as you will find such variation throughout the country, some hunts are renowned for being big jumping country, others will have no jumping at all, hirelings will be unlikely to be plods as they will be fit and expected to go all day but they should be relatively sensible.


----------



## missalv (4 November 2016)

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## hannahlow (15 November 2016)

The amount of jumping depends on the meet, some meets have a lot of jumps and some are very quiet.  It really varies!  Last Saturday we jumped a post and rail and this Saturday we had to jump about 10 hedges but there is always the option to go around the jumps as not all of the field will jump. 

Maybe start up with Cubbing and see how you get on!  Its great fun

If all else fails then just have lots of port!! Haha


----------



## HamSandwich (9 December 2016)

Hello missalv! I went for the first time this October through the CA Newcomers Meet, and went again in main season at the end of November. It was *wonderful*, and I was very lucky to have a friend, but she won't be able to come out again in the New Year so I'm starting to wonder the same as you, and if I would venture out alone. It's nice to have a pal so you can go through the same experience together (and have someone to head to the pub/train with afterwards).

On the basis of my limited experience:

1.) If I were going out on my tod, I'd ask the secretary if she could recommend me a "nanny" to hang out with.
2) Yup! We got hirelings, again recommended through the hunt secretary. They were both lovely and plucky, and not remotely divas. Happy to cat leap ditches as well as rub their heads on each other's rumps (rude).
3) I've been going to riding club once a week and that saw me through. I'm fit, but I'm not marathon strength! Just be prepared for lots of fast canters, and equal amounts standing about.
4) Neither of us are confident jumpers, so we stuck with the non-jumping field both times which was great.
5) I really liked the newcomer meet and I'd definitely go autumn hunting as a warm up. Main season felt a bit more "full on" which was lovely in its own way, but I'm glad I'm taking this season slowly!


----------



## missalv (10 December 2016)

The port option sounds great, I might skip the riding bit! &#128513;


----------



## missalv (10 December 2016)

Thanks HamSandwich. I think I'll go along when autumn hunting begins, on a hireling before I take my nutter out. I've always wanted to go hunting and feel like I'm missing out on loads of fun &#128513;


----------



## spacefaer (11 December 2016)

missalv said:



			1. I'm going alone (none of my horsey mates are interested in going). Would I be able to tag along with someone or does that spoil their days hunting?
The Secretary can introduce you to someone at the beginning of the day you can tag along with.

2. Horse not suitable. Can I hire a horse and does anyone know roughly how much it would cost? Also are these horses plod alongs or highly strung??
Hirelings vary in cost but the ones round me (West Midlands) range from £185-£240 for the day - that is, from the meet at 11am until 2/2.30 - not the whole day's hunting.  They will be fit and capable of carrying you occasionally over rough terrain, and sometimes at speed, for that length of time. How "hot" they are depends on the requirement of the pack you go out with - some packs are quieter than others.

3. How fit a rider do u have to be? 
You have to be able to spend 4-5 hours in the saddle, to canter out of the saddle for a length of time and be confident/competent over uneven terrain.

4. How much jumping is involved? I don't mind having a go but I'm not that brave.
It depends on the pack you go out with - some Moorland packs never leave the floor, some Shires packs jumps hedges bigger than you - most packs are somewhere in between! Most hunt jumps are about 90-100cm round here.

5. I've heard autumn hunting is the best time for having ago but due to work commitments I've missed this. Should I wait until autumn next year?
Go on foot with your local packs and get an idea of what it's all about! You never know, you might get the bug and get a hireling before the end of the season!
		
Click to expand...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rowreach (11 December 2016)

missalv said:



			Thanks HamSandwich. I think I'll go along when autumn hunting begins, on a hireling before I take my nutter out. I've always wanted to go hunting and feel like I'm missing out on loads of fun &#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

Definitely chat with the hunt secretary and they'll point you in the right direction for hirelings and the quieter meets.  They may also have a "nanny" scheme, or the hireling provider may keep an eye on you.

To be honest, if you think your horse is not suited, don't take him.  It can be the fastest way to making yourself unpopular out hunting!  I remember someone, on his first day hunting, being told that it was lovely to see him and it was hoped he'd come again, but his horse would not be welcome   He ended up being one of my longest standing liveries and godfather to my eldest, but we never saw the horse again


----------

